# Replacement Windows - Pella, Anderson, Marvin? The what to do about blinds?



## ms_obvious (Nov 23, 2009)

We are looking at replacement windows. We live in Cincinnati and have a M/I home that was built in the early 90s. The current windows are the metal type and don't have much insulation. And no woodwork around them, just good old drywall. We notice major air leakage in the vaulted living room that has a wall of windows and in our formal living room & dining room. Also most of these are broken and do not open/shut well. The bedrooms, laundry and baths are not problematic like these rooms. So I'm even curious if I should replace part of the house. Gee, I wonder if you can get the tax credit one time or in multiple years?

We thought the pella wood looked attractive. We both hate white (exterior) vinyl windows but we are open to a window that could be putty or almond on the exterior whilst the interior is white or wood. We saw a few Andersen Renewal and they looked good. We were surprised that these were more expensive then Pella. I wanted to look at Vetters but the sales rep. said he can't get a return call and suggested another Anderson line. Many folks talk about Marvins but I haven't seen these in our area. 

BLINDS/WOODWORK - Also I'm finding that our blinds maybe a problem after the window installation if they don't account for them. Can someone advise me on this? Attached is a pic of the current window/blind combo similiar to ours. It's my understanding that a "jamb extension" may help? Can someone please send me a picture of this jamb extension approach so we can have keep our wood blinds? 

I'm attaching a picture of what the vaulted living room is like. I've seen where folks put their blinds starting above the new window and that really....really looks bad. Again I heard a good size jamb built in would help but need to see this and will obviously need to advise the window bidders because these guys act like they will do anything...but I want to be clear on my expectations since we will likely be in this house for 20 years! I talked to several folks that had no solution for their blinds and had to get rid of their custom blinds. What a pity!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You can keep your blinds regardless of whether you do a vinyl replacement or full-frame wood window. Just be sure to inform the contractor of this before he gives you a bid because it will affect how the window is installed. In terms of window quality, Pella, Anderson, and Marvin all make decent products as long as you choose their higher end wood product. (Do not buy Pella Proline under any circumstances). For vinyl replacements, I like Plygem/Grandview, although Sunrise, Gorell, and Softlite make decent products as well.


----------



## wylde8 (May 19, 2009)

From the research I've done, it seems like most people agree that Andersen and Marvin are the best. However, after getting quotes from both of them, both wanted to gouge me on installation costs compared to every other brand. I don't mind paying for a good window, but I have a pretty good idea of what labor is involved. Therefore, I recently ordered an Andersen window and will be replacing it myself. If all goes well, I'll do the others. I've heard lots of complaints about the Pella's.


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

The federal energy star tax rebate is good through 2010 and its a combined total of $1,500. The credit is 30% of the cost of material, no labor, for accepted products. It is not $1500 per year, again its a total of $1,500 for the remainder of 09 and throughout 2010, and you claim the rebate for the year the product was installed. I have Marvin Integrity windows and so far so good, installed all 16 of them myself inculding a sliding patio door and there is a noticable difference in comfort and the energy bill both for the better. Good luck on your windows.


----------

